# Evolution Jig Heads



## TheOutfitters (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Yakkers

Recently I was at the Tinny and Tackle show in Brisbane and picked up some evolution jig heads. For those who are haven't seen them, they are a modular system where you pierce a hole down the middle of the soft plastic from the head down to the under side of it (say where a squidgy fishes bum would be if squidgies had them), thread the jig head through the hole you made and then attach on the bottom side a double hook to lock it all in place. I have not put a link to their web site as not sure what the rules about promotions are on this site.

First thoughts were fantastic, no more plastics bitten off just behind where the traditional jig head sticks out and probably much more snag proof as well. After using them a couple of times and pinning small fish, I am yet to catch anything of any decent size with it despite some pretty good hits on the lure. I am thinking maybe when a fish grabs the lure it pushes the doubles up into the body of the lure making it easy for the fish to spit them out.

Has anybody else tried these things or have an opinion on them you might share.

Thanks
Mr O


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

they are a good idea ----- would be good to hear from someone here who uses them


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Most times a short take (tails being bitten off behind the hook) is from one thing, too tight a line.
Seldom does a fish move forward to open his mouth around a bait then close it, they get close to the food and flare their gills and open the mouth and suck the bait in.
Fishing with too tight a line with plastics lets the tail enter but not the hook resulting in tails being nipped off by the larger fish, the larger the fish the further away they can sit to suck in the bait.
Learn to fish with a substantial droop in the line between the tip of the rod and the water and watch that droop for flicks, pauses or anything else that looks suss, whatever is suss strike immediately.
By fishing with plastics like bait fishing trying to feel the bite you will most times lose the tails.
Learn to maintain a controlled amount of slack and I guarantee you will lose much fewer tails and depending on your detection and reflexes, you will catch much more.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

mangajack said:


> Most times a short take (tails being bitten off behind the hook) is from one thing, too tight a line.
> Seldom does a fish move forward to open his mouth around a bait then close it, they get close to the food and flare their gills and open the mouth and suck the bait in.
> Fishing with too tight a line with plastics lets the tail enter but not the hook resulting in tails being nipped off by the larger fish, the larger the fish the further away they can sit to suck in the bait.
> Learn to fish with a substantial droop in the line between the tip of the rod and the water and watch that droop for flicks, pauses or anything else that looks suss, whatever is suss strike immediately.
> ...


learn something every time i am on here


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

mangajack said:


> Learn to maintain a controlled amount of slack and I guarantee you will lose much fewer tails and depending on your detection and reflexes, you will catch much more.


+1

Look for twitches, pauses, etc in the small belly of your line & strike on them.

A plastic being pulled with a tight line usually won't have the best action


----------



## TheOutfitters (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Mangajack and Dan, great when you get some good advice on these forums! Now for the reflexes bit........ :?


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Good advice, cheers.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mangajacks advice is spot on, my initial thoughts after seeing the evolution jigheads were that they would take away a much of the natural movement in a soft plastic.


----------



## petef57 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi
I recently used some "Splines" which interestingly are the same as the evolution heads.
The splines worked beautifully straight away - actually catching the biggest flattie for me (estuary)
Also they are a little better at keeping clear of snags (keep hooks facing up)
Cheers


----------

